# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Artikel Libelle

## libelle

Als freelance journalist voor Libelle ben ik voor een artikel op zoek naar een vrouw tussen de begin 30 en 50 jaar die maat 34 heeft en wat zwaarder zou willen zijn. Dit interview zal deel uitmaken van het dossier 'Te dun, te dik, tevreden?' dat gaat over vrouwen en hun zelfbeeld. Hiervoor zoek ik drie vrouwen die het leuk vinden om geïnterviewd te worden over hun zelfbeeld én die op de foto willen: een vrouw die in het echt maat 34 heeft maar zich 'voelt' als maat 38 en wel wat zwaarder zou willen, iemand die in het echt maat 42 heeft maar zich maat 38 voelt en iemand in het echt maat 40 heeft maar ze zich nog maat 50 voelt (ze is heel erg afgevallen). 
Wil je geïnterviewd worden over je slanke maat en zelfbeeld? Ik hoor/lees het graag. 

groeten, Deborah Ligtenberg
[email protected]

----------

